# The State of (Not So) Higher Education



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2005)

From Acid Ink:
(http://www.acidink.org/200510archive001.asp#1129894941001)



> Welcome To Moron University
> 
> My oldest daughter is attending the area Community College in order to get her general education requirements out of the way at a very inexpensive price. The 'educators' in this place are a hoot and as such she has already had her share of brain dead professional teachers. Now Laura Jane is far far more polite and far far less prickly than her curmudgeon Patriarch but already Laura Jane has had to defend the Old South. She has had to defend the 6th commandment. She has had to defend originalist understandings of the Constitution and much more. Last year Laura Jane went from failing a writing class for her essay on 'The Problems of Contemporary Churches' to getting an 'A' in the class upon appeal. You see the initial 'F,' ironically enough, was for the superior writing quality that clearly expressed the vacuity of the Contemporary Church scene and so convicted the Proffessors on the essay grading committee that were attending area Contemporary 'Churches.'
> 
> ...



[Edited on 10/21/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 21, 2005)

You're right Fred, this is the kind of drivel being taught in 99% of public schools.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 21, 2005)

"yup...often true. Very sad. We homeschool...." 
...


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 21, 2005)

The best professors I had were at the public community college I went to to get my GE out of the way. I had some really good teachers. When I transfered to a 4 year public university I had a few good profs. but they weren't in my field of major. For the most part my community college experience was much better. That's why I've considered becoming a CC professor. Some of the best teachers out there are CC professors. I know of at least one CC professor who is _the_ national expert in his field of study, but he just teaches at a humble CC. I've recently applied to seminary and plan on earning an MA, then going on for a PhD and then teaching at the college level somewhere. That's the plan for now anyway.


----------



## Authorised (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, most of my professors have the same mental capacity of Balaam's dumb ass.

 to that essay.

[Edited on 10-26-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2005)

Just to be clear: I did not write the essay, just posted it. I wasn't shocked.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 21, 2005)

Fred: Didn't think you were. Could tell by the link/address you didn't write it. 

Sad state of affairs isn't it? Praise God for the few good teachers and schools there are still out there.....


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 21, 2005)

It is easy to sit back and rip these kinds of examples, etc. but honestly I'm seriously concerned that with an educated class like this leading our schools, we are seeing the beginnings of a new dark age.

having spent too much time in colleges and "uni"versities, I'm not surprised at the silly statements but I am somewhat surprised to hear the math teacher admit to (his) vacuous post-modern supposition. They usually don't let on to the bankruptcy of their underlying philosophy.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 21, 2005)

Christopher, I might be worried we were entering a dark age also were in not for the many homeschoolers. There will soon be generation after generation who bypassed the madness and taught there children not just sets of facts but how to reason and think.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Christopher, I might be worried we were entering a dark age also were in not for the many homeschoolers. There will soon be generation after generation who bypassed the madness and taught there children not just sets of facts but how to reason and think.




 .....


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 22, 2005)

Augusta,

You may well prove to be right. I certainly hope so. I would like few things more than to see a wave of truly reformed thinkers earn the highest seats in the academic world again.

Can you tell me what the numbers are in the home-schooling population?


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 22, 2005)

I would love to see the Profs in the story Fred posted try the "Case against Christianity" with Fred defending it in a court of law.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> Yeah, most of my professors have the same mental capacity of Balaam's dumb ass.
> 
> to Fred.



They don't even have that capacity. At least the dumb *** spoke for God.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 22, 2005)

LW CC was asful my writting classes had punk kids who wanted to write essays on pot!!!!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> LW CC was asful my writting classes had punk kids who wanted to write essays on pot!!!!



wow. I ditto your


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 23, 2005)

We now drive 144 miles a day and pay tution so our son can attend a school that underpins the knowledge it teaches with the giver or that knowledge. Although it is a real finacial hardship, I'd die before putting our son back in public school!


----------



## matt01 (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> LW CC was asful my writting classes had punk kids who wanted to write essays on pot!!!!



There could be some benefit to writing essays on marijuana. One could be writing an essay refuting the medical benefits of smoking or something similar to that. Even writing on the enjoyment of smoking pot could be of an educational value. The research could lead the person to the conclusion that they were killing too many of their brain cells. 




> _Originally posted by lwadkins_ We now drive 144 miles a day and pay tution so our son can attend a school that underpins the knowledge it teaches with the giver or that knowledge. Although it is a real finacial hardship, I'd die before putting our son back in public school!



Though I am not a fan of the public system, I wonder if I would spend thousands a year and a day in the car to send my children to a private school. At some point the benefit of the private education would begin to slip away. At times it might be better to send a child to public school and reinforce it with tutors...

[Edited on 10-23-05 by matthew]


----------



## Pete Richert (Dec 5, 2005)

```
"yup...often true. Very sad. We homeschool...."
```

You home school college???


----------

